# dual cell idea for separating silver and copper in sterling silver



## buckrogers1 (Apr 1, 2022)

call me crazy, but would this work? three beakers, connected by two salt bridges. middle beaker Sterling Silver scrap and Inert ANODE in a salt solution. One Beaker with Copper CATHODE and Copper Sulfate. the other beaker with another CATHODE Silver in Silver Nitrate solution. Shouldn't theoretically Silver go into the Silver Nitrate Cathode direction and copper into te copper sulfate/copper cathode?
So there would be no contamination, sludges in center beaker would be other stuff, and. u get clean silver on one side and clean copper on the other ?


----------



## campbellj46 (Apr 1, 2022)

I'd say go for it, try it out and let us know how it works out


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 2, 2022)

What will happen between Ag+ and salt?


----------



## buckrogers1 (Apr 2, 2022)

i wonder what will happen in the center beaker. NO2 coming from one side and So2 from the other.. reaction with NACL ?


----------



## buckrogers1 (Apr 2, 2022)

ok it was a bullshit idea. the salt bridges dont work.. as they leak NACl into the other solutions


----------



## Shark (Aug 23, 2022)

buckrogers1 said:


> ok it was a bullshit idea. the salt bridges dont work.. as they leak NACl into the other solutions


Thanks for coming back and confirming your findings. Often we are just left hanging at a dead end.


----------

